# Online Prep Course



## Bruh! PE (May 15, 2019)

Fourth time failing the Power PE. I consistently get around 44 questions correct. Used Testmasters on demand each time. I am seeing questions that I haven't seen before or thought about studying.

So angry and confused.. might start studying now for the October test.

Which online prep course do you recommend and can you describe your experience?

Do you feel the one you used has kept up with the recent changes to the exam questions?

I have seeing good things on here about Electrical PE Review and seriously considering signing up for unlimited.

thanks...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 15, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## Stephen2awesome (May 15, 2019)

Bruh! said:


> Fourth time failing the Power PE. I consistently get around 44 questions correct. Used Testmasters on demand each time. I am seeing questions that I haven't seen before or thought about studying.
> 
> So angry and confused.. might start studying now for the October test.
> 
> ...


Go with Zach Stone. I passed my 2nd attempt. I started in July for the October 2017 test.


----------



## tmntjmc (May 22, 2019)

Bruh! said:


> Fourth time failing the Power PE. I consistently get around 44 questions correct. Used Testmasters on demand each time. I am seeing questions that I haven't seen before or thought about studying.
> 
> So angry and confused.. might start studying now for the October test.
> 
> ...


Same here.. I failed 3rd time in April.. I actually had the Zach Power PE access for both previous attempts and I felt it did help but I still couldn't manage to pass. I'm just as confused as you, at this point I am not sure if just doing pure practice problems would be best.. I'm planning to sign up and hit it hard again, but not sure how to tackle it this time.


----------



## Peaceful1 (May 22, 2019)

@tmntjmc, after each practice test, I reviewed solutions and wrote reasons for the errors. Example, I would write ....forgot to convert units, used single phase instead of three phase formula, used line instead of phase values, used FLA instead of FLC, solved line current for phase A but question is asking for phase B .....and so on. Having this list helped me see what to improve on. I started drawing diagrams and writing formulas using labels such as (1-ph or 3-ph).

Also, the more practice problems I did, I started noticing tricks/traps and how to quickly eliminate wrong answers. 

I started tabbing all my references from the beginning and added more tabs as I progressed. I became so familiar with my references I was able to navigate through multiple books in a short time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Eduardo L (May 23, 2019)

Try Zach Stone Course...best course out there BY FAR. I took it after failing my first time. No regrets, one of the best investments of my life. Good Luck!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (May 24, 2019)

Eduardo L said:


> Try Zach Stone Course...best course out there BY FAR. I took it after failing my first time. No regrets, one of the best investments of my life. Good Luck!


Thanks for the mention @Eduardo L, glad you passed the exam with the help of our online program!


----------



## Bruh! PE (May 28, 2019)

Peaceful1 said:


> @tmntjmc, after each practice test, I reviewed solutions and wrote reasons for the errors. Example, I would write ....forgot to convert units, used single phase instead of three phase formula, used line instead of phase values, used FLA instead of FLC, solved line current for phase A but question is asking for phase B .....and so on. Having this list helped me see what to improve on. I started drawing diagrams and writing formulas using labels such as (1-ph or 3-ph).
> 
> Also, the more practice problems I did, I started noticing tricks/traps and how to quickly eliminate wrong answers.
> 
> ...


This is excellent advice. I am going to do this! I think lack of organized notes may be one of my issues.


----------



## Bruh! PE (May 28, 2019)

Eduardo L said:


> Try Zach Stone Course...best course out there BY FAR. I took it after failing my first time. No regrets, one of the best investments of my life. Good Luck!


I signed up for his unlimited course. Doing the boot camps. Zach is an excellent teacher. I am picking up things I missed already.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruh! said:


> I signed up for his unlimited course. Doing the boot camps. Zach is an excellent teacher. I am picking up things I missed already.


Glad you are enjoying our online program so far, @Bruh!

Don't be afraid to reach out to me directly if you need help or have questions. My email address is listed on our main website if you don't already have it and I am always more than happy to help.


----------



## roy167 (Jun 3, 2019)

Zach Stone said:


> Don't be afraid to reach out to me directly if you need help or have questions. My email address is listed on our main website if you don't already have it and I am always more than happy to help.


This might give a wrong impression to someone as it did it to me once. After 2 or 3 questions on different topics I was directed to review the course material. I was asking these questions after I had already studied for few months. I perfectly understand unless you have signed up for a personal coaching, it is difficult for any teacher to respond to so many folks. I just want folks to have a reasonable expectation. The Class is great BTW.


----------

